# Do pax request during surge, & then cancel/re-request when surge drops/ends



## peasantgirl (Jul 7, 2015)

I was watching surge activity earlier and seeing the little cars heading for the surge area. It occurred to me that pax might request a car during surge just to lure drivers to their area, then cancel and request again after the surge ends. Is this a known phenomenon? I haven't seen it discussed before.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Some do. I wouldn't accept the ping from same person who cancelled during the surge. Also, all the ubers moving towards the surge are kinda dumb cause most surges in my area don't last long and if they do, the surge ends up going higher.


----------



## groot (Jul 7, 2015)

I pick up only surge.


----------



## poopy (Jun 28, 2015)

I just like driving through different colors... it's like a video game!


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Q: Do pax request during surge, & then cancel/re-quest when surge drops/ends?

A: Yes.


----------



## Stygge (Jan 9, 2016)

Yes they do sometimes. It's not worse than us going offline when the surge ends.


----------

